# Work and residence in Italy after an American marries an Italian in Italy



## sirenclarity (Jan 9, 2013)

So...I'm an American, about to marry an Italian, in Rome. I am here on a tourist visa. My question: what do I do after getting married, and getting the marriage certificate, to be able to work and remain here legally?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

1. If you did not get a stamp in your passport from Italian passport control (the Polizia di Stato), go to the questura (police station) and get a "dichiarazione di presenza." Do that within 8 days of arrival in Italy or immediately if you're late.
2. Get your marriage recorded with the Ufficio dello Stato Civile at your spouse's commune. Get a copy of your marriage certificate.
3. Get a copy of your spouse's registration of residence (from the Anagrafe if your spouse doesn't have it).
4. Take yourself, those two documents (marriage certificate and your spouse's residency document), your passport, a couple Italian passport-sized photos, and some euro (those might be needed) to the Post Office to apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno on the basis of your marriage. You can fill out the application form there, carefully. If everything is in order the clerk will accept your application and hand you a PdS receipt. Carry the receipt and your passport whenever you leave the house -- that's your proof you're legal to stay in Italy. You can then work if you want/can.
5. Enroll in the public health system through the ASL, and choose a doctor.
6. When your PdS card is ready, go get it. Renew the PdS before it expires.

Drag your spouse along to these various offices if possible -- that doesn't hurt.


----------



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Nice data!*

Well...I was going to say "Visit the American Embassy"...but the previous responder got all the points covered.


----------

